# Feather loss on neck



## Nancy Passmore (Sep 19, 2003)

Our dear little pigeon has been with us since a fledgling - she is now about 20 months old and has two eggs once a month.

This past weekend noticed a liitle bald spot - feather loss - on her neck.

Have never seen this before. Could it be molting? Other concerns?

Thanks ever so much for any information you may offer.

Yours in rock doves,

Nancy


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmm... could be a molt, but it seems to be the wrong time of year for that, but I could be wrong... or maybe you're in the souther hemisphere??

What caught my attention though was you comment on "2 eggs every month"! How long has this been going on? Does she have a mate? If the answer is "no mate", then obviously the eggs are not fertile. Do you let her sit them or replace them with dummies and let her sit them for the cycle? If you're pulling them right away, she'll just keep laying over and over and this is stressful.

I've seen discussion here on single hens (as in someone that has only one bird and it happens to be a hen) that lay over and over and over even when sans a mate... but I can't recall any "trick" to getting them to stop... other then some have suggested to replace the eggs with dummies and maybe in time after they sit them for the incubation period and "no hatchy", something will "click" and the bird will quit laying, but really I dunno...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nancy,

Snowflake has the same problem. I thought parasites or bullying, but haven't yet resolved the problem!


----------



## lofus (Feb 8, 2005)

*light cycle*

I had the same situation. First we thought it might be mites. A member from the U.K. suggested that our pij may be getting an irregular light cycle. (Too many hours of light). We made sure the light was not left on overnight and the problem went away. Hope this helps.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Lofus. As Snowflake lives inside his light cycle is irregular. Another reason to persuade him to move into the aviary!  

Cynthia


----------



## Nancy Passmore (Sep 19, 2003)

*Feather Loss On Neck*

Thank you all for your replies.

Little bird was "rescued" as a fledgling who cound not fly in August 2003.
Starting in December 2003 she had 2 eggs! She lives alone. She has two eggs every month ever since. She sits on the eggs for three weeks, then 
one week off. Like clockwork!

The feather loss is new. I am of course concerned for mites/illness/whatever it might be & what I might do to help her out.

Thanks for any further advice/comments/considerations.

Virtually everything I know about pigeons is from Pigeons.com!

THANKS!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

When Dudley has his first molt with me he lost almost his entire neck area's feathers. I started to panic but the pinnies coming in put my fears to rest. My parrots are starting to molt something awful It looks like they exploded, there are feathers everywhere. It might not be a stretch to have your pigeon starting about now, Dudley is starting to loose some of his feathers and down.


----------



## Nancy Passmore (Sep 19, 2003)

*Feather Loss on neck*

Good news! Little Bird was seen by an avian vet yesterday - and the "bald spot" was due to lots of new pin feathers coming up. She was very brave at her first ever vet visit.

Thanks everone for sharing your stories and advice!

Molting in March! Who knew?

Thanks.


----------



## Nancy Passmore (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the beautiful images of Snowflake!


----------

